# Ein Teich im Süden



## soli (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo an alle!

Bevor ich meinen Teich vorstelle will ich mich kurz vorstellen: Ich heiße Solveig und wir haben uns auf La Palma (Kanarische Insel) unser kleines Paradies gekauft. Wir wussten es gab auch einen Gartenteich. Und nachdem wir das ganze Zyperngras gerodet hatten, konnte man ihn sogar sehen :
  
Ich fand es zwar sehr schön einen Teich zu haben, aber drum gekümmert haben wir uns nicht wirklich. Er war halt da.
Bald merkten wir auch, dass er nicht nur von Rückenschwimmern und Wasserläufern bewohnt war: 
  

Später zogen dann die nächsten 3 Bewohner ein:
  
Die haben dann zwar die vielen Algen beseitigt, die man oben im Bild sieht, aber auch sonst so ziemlich alles, was da so wuchs. Und dafür anderes hinterlassen...

Und so vegetierte unser Teich eher so vor sich hin...


----------



## mitch (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo Solveig,

willkommen bei den "Verrückten" 
so einen Teich in der Lage hätte ich auch ganz gerne  später vielleicht mal.

nun zum Teich: Fische würde ich erstmal keine einsetzten, da das Wasser bestimmt recht warm wird.
Aber __ tropische Seerosen sollten da sehr gut wachsen, wenn du die "__ Enten" oder was auch immer die Vögel sind vom Teich fernhältst, die fressen alles was grün ist.
Ein paar Unterwassepflanzen https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/unterwasserpflanzen.215/ sind immer gut gegen zu viele Algen.

wenn du keine Fische einsetzt brauchst du auch keine Pumpe/Filter, das hat auch seine Vorteile - nix saubermachen & so.


----------



## Petta (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo und willkommen
im Forum der Teichverrückten !
Und ?
Wie geht's weiter ?
Und nicht vergessen...............Foddos......Foddos....... Foddos


----------



## soli (23. Juli 2015)

Später entdeckten wir, dass oberhalb des Teiches wohl auch noch irgendwie etwas war. Wie man auf dem ersten Bild sieht, war da eigentlich nur Zyperngras und irgendein anderes Gras. Bei genauerer Untersuchung fand sich darunter auch eine Folie, also füllten wir das ganze auch mit Wasser auf und so entstand eine kleine Pfütze, und damit es etwas hübscher aussieht, habe ich letztes Jahr schon ein bisschen __ Hechtkraut dazu gepflanzt:
  

  

Aber irgendwie war ich nicht zufrieden. Ich wollte es schöner haben. Und nachdem meine Gefiederten auch noch anfingen das gesamte Geläde zu erkunden, über die Terrasse zu latschen und dem Pool gefährlich nache kamen, stand der Entschluss fest: Die __ Enten mussten weg! 

Gesagt, getan. Und dann haben wir uns mal dran gemacht: Das ganze Zypergras mit Wurzeln rausgeholt und siehe da! Es kam ein richtiger kleiner Teich zum vorschein! Ca. 4 m lang, einen Meter breit und 25 cm tief.  Ich von nix 'ne Ahnung, aber erstmal mussten Wasserpflanzen her. Besonders viel Auswahl gibt es hier nicht, und so ist er irgendein Gras geworden, was beige blühen soll, __ Wassersalat, __ Wasserlinsen natürlich, __ Wasserpest und noch was kleines blaublühendes. So sah das dann aus:
  

  

  
Dieses Zeug wächst übrigens wirklich wie verrückt und hat sich innerhalb von einer Woche fast verdoppelt! Hier mit Miniblüte:
  

Soweit erstmal. Später mehr...


----------



## soli (24. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Willkommensgrüße!!! Ich freue mich, dass euch mein Bericht gefällt! Und ja, Mitch, die Gefiederten sind Warzenenten. Riesendinger und eigentlich auch sehr süß, aaaaber...

Das alles ist vor eben erst 3 Wochen passiert. Mein Papa war zu Besuch, der in Deutschland auch einen Gartenteich hat, und der packte ordentlich mit an! Ganz langsam entstanden und entstehen immer noch Ideen, wie ich das ganze gestallten möchte oder kann. Auch, wenn 25 Meter Tiefe nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei sind, will ich erstmal nichts groß verändern und Erfahrungen sammeln. Ich habe mich ja auch eigentlich noch gar nicht groß mit dem Thema Gartenteich befasst; die Idee das wieder zu reanimieren, was früher mal da war, kam uns ganz spontan.

Das nächste Problem ließ dann auch nicht lange auf sich warten: MÜCKENLARVEN! Und wie viele! Und täglich wurden es mehr... Und was noch viel schlimmer war: so kleine Würmchen im Boden, ganz dünne, die sich ständig hin und her bewegen  Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so empfindlich, aber __ Würmer gehen bei mir gar nicht... Na ja, jeder hat so seine Macken   Und dann konnte ich mich nicht beherrschen: Ich habe 2 kleine Goldfische gekauft... Ja, nun ist es passiert. Die sehen auch schon richtig rund aus und ich bilde mir ein es sind auch schon weniger Larven geworden (nach den Würmern habe ich lieber gar nicht mehr geschaut ) Von den Fischen gibt es leider kein Foto, die zieren sich.

Bisher habe ich noch keinerlei Technik im bzw. am Teich. Spätestens alle 2 Tage kommt Frischwasser rein, weil wir dann den Garten gießen (mit so Sprengern) Die Verdunstung hält sich aber in Grenzen, vielleicht auch, weil der Teich im Halbschatten ist. Das hat wiederum den Nachteil, dass ganz schön viele Blätter rein fallen... Der Plan ist jetzt sich hier mal durchzulesen und zu beobachten wie sich alles entwickelt. Bisher ist das Wasser klar, aber es bilden sich die ersten Algen. Hab grad schon gesehen, da gibt es auch was zu lesen hier, das mache ich dann gleich den Rest des Abends 

Und natürlich die Gestaltung des Ufers. Nur ein Steinrand gefällt mir eigentlich nicht so gut und so suche ich nach Alternativen, irgendetwas Flachwurzelndes, was ich hier auf den Rand pflanzen könnte:
  
Da muss ich aber eben auch mal schauen, was es hier überhaupt gibt. Oder mir aus dem nächsten Deutschlandurlaub etwas mitbringen  So wie diesen Storchenschnabel, der schon seinen Ehrenplatz neben dem Teich erhalten hat:
  
Im Hintergrund Frauenmantel. Das hab ich mir beides Ende Juni mitgebracht und es scheint gut zu wachsen 

Nicht ganz so erfreulich sieht der "große" Teich aus:
  
GRÜN! Aber wenn man ganz genau hinsieht, sieht man sie trotzdem:
  
Frau Schildkröte! Es ist eine Rotwangenschmuckschildkröte. Und ich befürchte sie wird ziemlich gefräßig sein. Mückenlarven gibt es in diesem Teich jedenfalls keine (sehr brav), und um irgendwelche Würmer zu sehen, ist das Wasser zu grün Hat ja auch alles seine Vorteile! Als nächstes will ich dann mal von dem üppig wachsenden __ Wassersalat etwas nach unten setzen. So wie es aussieht habe ich davon sowieso in spätestens 3 Wochen was über. Mal sehen, ob sie was davon übrig lässt. Normalen Salat mag sie jedenfalls schon mal nicht. Es wäre schon toll, wenn ich irgendwas finde, was ich auch dort unten pflanzen kann. Also, wenn jemand Schildkrötenerfahrungen hat, immer her damit!

Von der anderen Seite sieht das übrigens so aus:
  
Oben der kleine Teich im Schatten. Anscheined war das ganze mal als Wasserfall geplant.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juli 2015)

In DE bin ich ja immer der Meinung, grünes Wasser + keine Fische = Teich mit Wasserflöhen impfen.

Ob du auf La Palma in einer Zoohandlung Wasserflöhe bekommst, sehe ich als Fraglich an.


----------



## soli (24. Juli 2015)

Danke für den Tipp! La Palma ist manchmal überraschend und es gibt hier Dinge, die man nicht erwartet. Oder eben genau umgekehrt... Ich werde mich mal mit dem Thema beschäftigen. Aber auch hier bleibt dann wieder die Frage, was die Schildkröte macht. Ich glaube ich muss mich vor allem mal mit diesem Thema beschäftigen! Die muss nämlich bleiben, schließlich lebt sie hier schon ganz lange und soll es auch weiterhin gut haben. Und ein schönes Plätzchen für __ Schildkröten hier zu finden wäre sicherlich mehr als schwierig...

Da die __ Enten allerdings auch noch nicht allzulange weg sind, kann es natürlich auch sein, dass der Teich noch sehr gut gedüngt ist von ihren Hinterlassenschaften. Ich muss einfach auch irgendwelche Pflanzen in den Teich bekommen!

Ansonsten habe ich gestern Abend noch ein schlechtes Gewissen bekommen wegen der Fische. Habe mal das Thema Fische durchgelesen, und anscheinend alles falsch gemacht. Vorher nicht informiert und einfach 2 Stück in den Teich gesetzt, wo das doch eigentlich Schwarmfische sind... Genau mit diesem Gedanken: Fische sind ja unkompliziert und ein "großer" Teich ist ja auf jeden Fall besser als ein kleines Aquarium... Wenigstens haben sie viele Verstecke und das Wasser wird auch nicht zu warm, wobei ich das heute Mittag mal messen will. Man verliert ja auch ein bisschen das Gefühl dafür, wenn im Sommer das Wasser schon lauwarm aus dem Hahn kommt...


----------



## soli (24. Juli 2015)

soli schrieb:


> Auch, wenn 25 Meter Tiefe nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei sind,



 Was hab ich denn da gestern Nacht noch für einen Stuss zusammengeschrieben  .... cm natürlich


----------



## soli (26. Juli 2015)

Hab mal ein bisschen rumgelesen und musste leider feststellen, dass die einschlägige Literatur davor ausgeht, dass diese Dame hier
  
vor allem 3 Dinge gerne frisst: __ Wassersalat, __ Wasserlinsen und __ Wasserpest  Also alles das, was meinem Teich so richtig guttun würde. Wie viel sie davon frisst, wird sich zeigen. Sie ist ja nur eine. Und da sich die Pflanzen ja anscheinend gut vermehren, hoffe ich, dass sie schneller wachsen als die Dame fressen kann. Wasserflöhe frisst sie übrigens auch gerne. Aber das soll kein Problem sein, wenn sich die Flöhe wohlfühlen und entsprechend vermehren. Nun muss ich nur noch herausfinden, ob es hier überhaupt welche gibt...

Bei meinem kleinen Teichlein hab ich gestern Nachmittag dann auch mal die Temperatur gemessen: 23 Grad im Schatten. Ich hoffe das ist für die beiden Fischlein okay. Hier sind die beiden mal:
  
Also, eigentlich kann man ja nicht viel erkennen, aber irgendwie finde ich das Bild trotzdem ganz schön 

Auch sonst bin ich ganz zufrieden mit meinem Teich. Ich sammle im Moment täglich Blätter uns so'n Kram aus dem Teich; wegen des Baumes fallen da schon echt viele rein! Das könnte noch mal Probleme machen... Im sonnigen Bereich wachsen langsam ein paar Algen. Ich nehme an es sind Fadenalgen, weil sie irgendwie fädrig sind  Die werde ich morgen mal versuchen mit einer kleinen Harke etwas rauszufischen bevor sie überhand nehmen. Aber das Wasser ist sonst sehr klar und auch die Fische machen mir den Eindruck als wäre genug Sauerstoff drin. 

Wasserlinsen habe ich übrigens 3 verschiedene Sorten "mitgekauft". Hier kann man das schön sehen:
  
Recht große runde, die, die ich als __ Entengrütze aus Deutschland kenne, und so ganz kleine mit fransigen Blättern. Irgendwie ist es ja auch schön so schnellwachsendes Zeug im Teich zu haben. Da passiert wenigstens mal was


----------



## MarkusP (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo, das mit den großen rundlich-ovalen blättern ist ein __ Büschelfarn, wahrscheinlich die am meißten verbreitete Salvinia molesta (oft als Salvinia natans im Handel), das andere mit dem fein verzweigtem Wuchs ist ein Moosfarn (Azolla). Es ist also nur 1 Wasserlinsenart. 
Wenn es Azolla passt, wuchert die aber auch extrem stark, gleiches gilt für Salvinia.


----------



## soli (4. Aug. 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Pflanzenbestimmung, MarkusP! Ich weiß immer gerne was ich so im Garten/Teich habe. Aber hier haben die es nicht so mit Namen. Wurde mir alles als Wasserlinse vorgestellt. 
Das Moosfarn fühlt sich bei mir sichtlich wohl und wächst wie verrückt! Da kommen die anderen Minischwimmpflanzen nicht mit:
  

Bei dem __ Büschelfarn handelt es sich wohl eher um Salvinia minima. Ich hab mal passende Fotos im Netz gesucht. Hier noch mal ein Foto:
  
Das wächst allerdings eher langsam, obwohl ich da was anderes gelesen habe. Vielleicht gefällt es ihm nicht so in meinem Teich... 

Total spannend finde ich wie sich mein Teich entwickelt. Hier die Sonnenseite:
  

Hier die Schattenseite:
  

Entsprechend sieht es unter Wasser aus: Auf der Schattenseite quasi nicht eine einzige Fadenalge, auf der Sonnenseite sieht das schon anders aus. Aber hält sich eigentlich auch in Grenzen, na ja, mir fehlt ja der Vergleich, aber jedenfalls nicht besorgniserregend... Das tägliche Absammeln von Blättern habe ich auch aufgegeben; alle paar Tage okay, das muss reichen. 

Fische finde ich dagegen total überschätzt. Meine sehe ich nie. Die wohnen unter dem __ Wassersalat und keine Ahnung wann die mal durch die Gegend schwimmen. Wenn ihr mich fragt wären die auch mit dem Goldfischglas zufrieden, Hauptsache mit ein bisschen Wassersalat obendrauf  Allerdings machen sie ihren Job, würd ich denken: Keine Masseninvasion von Mückenlarven  Meint ihr eigentlich die fühlen sich wohl zu zweit oder soll ich lieber noch 2 dazu kaufen, wo sie doch eigentlich lieber zu mindestens 6 wären? (Bevor ihr denkt ich kann nicht rechnen, 2 + 2 gleich 4, weiß ich auch, aber ich denke 6 wären in meinem kleinen Teichlein auf jeden Fall zu viel, oder?)


----------



## soli (8. Aug. 2015)

Heute Morgen hat es gestürmt. Un desastre! Der Teich ist voller Blätter und ich fange an zu vermuten, warum der Teich zugewachsen/verschlamt war:
  
Einen Eimer voll hab ich rausgesammelt, das muss erstmal reichen; es soll die Tage über noch weiter __ winden. Außerdem konnte ich nicht mehr hocken 
Beim Abfischen habe ich dann noch eine andere Schwimmpflanze entdeckt:
  
Ich als Laie wüde ja glatt sagen, sieht aus wie Miniwassersalat. Kann das sein? Säht der sich so schnell aus? Oder ist es doch wieder etwas ganz anderes?

Das Feenmoos wächst weiterhin wie verrückt und die Sonnenseite ist fest in seiner Hand:
  
Die Löcher kommen vom Abfischen: Ich habe erstmals was davon in den großen Teich geschmissen. Hier ein Erinnerungsfoto für mich, als Mengenvergleich für später:
  
Frau Schildkröte heuchelt Desinteresse. Oder sie hat bei dem Wetter einfach keine Lust zum Auftauchen


----------



## mitch (8. Aug. 2015)

soli schrieb:


> Heute Morgen hat es gestürmt.



wenn es bei euch Laubschutznetze oder Ähnliches gibt einfach über den Teich spannen und gut, kein unerwünschtes Laub mehr im Teich


----------



## pema (8. Aug. 2015)

soli schrieb:


> oder soll ich lieber noch 2 dazu kaufen,


Lass das doch lieber erst einmal. Nur wegen der Mückenlarven brauchst du keine Goldfische...ich nehme mal an, dass es bei euch auch Libellenlarven etc. gibt, die gerne Mückenlarven und Tubifex (das waren wohl die __ Würmer) fressen.
Wenn du ein Goldfischpaar hast, bekommst du sowieso  Nachwuchs...und wenn nicht: vielleicht besser so, denn ansonsten müsstest du früher oder später technisch aufrüsten...sprich: Filter, Pumpe, etc.
Leider hast du nicht geschrieben, wie groß dein Teich ist (bzw. wie viele Liter). Für naturähnliche Teiche - d.h. u.a. auch technikfreie Teiche - ab einer bestimmten Größe empfehlen sich als Fischbesatz __ Moderlieschen oder Goldelritzen.
Die fressen auch alles weg, was in ihr Maul passt...werden aber nicht so groß wie Goldfische.
petra


----------



## MarkusP (8. Aug. 2015)

Hallo, das sind Sämlingspflanzen vom __ Wassersalat, der säht sich schnell selber aus und die Samen keimen auch relativ leicht, können aber auch lange lagern und erst später keimen.


----------



## soli (8. Aug. 2015)

@mitch:
Das blöde an so einem Netz ist ja, dass man den Teich nicht mehr sieht. Und jetzt ist ja auch noch Sommer! Der eine Baum blüht im Sommer mit diesen wunderschönen roten Blüten:
  
Und da fallen nicht nur die Blüten, sondern auch die Blätter.
Bei dem anderen (eine Strahlenaralie, glaube ich; ich hatte sowas früher im Blumentopf auf der Fensterbank) weiß ich gar nicht, ob das ein Herbstproblem ist, denn eigentlich ist der __ immergrün. Mit Pech verliert der also das ganze Jahr über seine Blätter  Jedenfalls ist das hier ja nicht so wie bei euch: ab Spätherbst geht man sowieso nicht mehr raus; da ist es dann auch egal, ob man den Teich noch sieht  Ich werde mir das Dasaster nach der heutigen Nacht mal anschauen... Zum Glück kommt man von (fast) überall gut ran und ich habe es schätzen gelernt, dass der Teich nicht rundherum bepflanzt ist, sonder gut zugänglich. Und irgendwie ist das abfischen der Bläter ja auch ganz entspannend 

@pema:
Der Teich ist klein, da er nur höchstens 25 cm tief ist; ich schätze nur so 1000 l. __ Libellen gibt es hier ganz viele und auch unterschiedliche. Ja, vielleicht hätte ich auf die Besiedelung von Libellenlarven warten sollen. Eigentlich bin ich ja auch ein Fan von naturnahen Teichen, aber hier hab ich gedacht, kommt sowieso nichts an. Unser Garten ist eine grüne Oase. Drumrum ist alles trocken, unterhalb eine gutgespritzte Bananenplantage. Wo soll da irgendwas herkommen? Na ja, nun sind die beiden Fische da und dann belasse ich es auch mal mit den beiden. Zur Not hätte ich jemanden, wo ich sie hinbringen kann. Der hat einen Teich voller Fische. Falls ich doch mal auf natürlich umsteigen möchte... 
Und die __ Würmer meinst du waren Tubifex? Könnte schon sein, wenn ich mich so an das Aussehen zurückerinnere an meine Aquariumzeiten. Und dieses hin und her Gewackele stimmt ja auch. Man denkt halt immer so, was man sonst im Zooladen gekauft hat, wieso sollte das jetzt in meinem Teich leben  Na ja, bei dem vielen Feenmoos sieht man zum Glück eh nix mehr 

@MarkusP:
Danke! Da lag ich ja diesmal richtig! Schön, dass das Zeug so gut wächst


----------



## soli (9. Aug. 2015)

So, und jetzt hab ich sie erwischt:
  
Sie lässt es sich schmecken  Na gut, freut mich ja auch, dass meine Schildkröte sich gesund ernährt  Jedenfalls haut die ganz schön was weg. Hätt ich nicht gedacht. Mit einer flächendeckenden Besiedelung von __ Wasserlinsen, Feenmoos und Co wird das wohl leider nichts. Ich hab jetzt noch mal ein bisschen __ Wassersalat rübergeschmissen. Mal sehen was sie dazu sagt...


----------



## soli (18. Aug. 2015)

Mein Teich wächst zu. Mittlerweile auch auf der Schattenseite, da allerdings mit __ Wasserlinsen. Auf der Sonnenseite domoniert nach wie vor das Feenmoos. Heute hab ich mal ein Guckloch freigeschaufelt:
  
Und entdeckt, dass auch die __ Wasserpest schön gewachsen ist:
  
Dagegen konnte ich quasi keine Algen finden! Auch nicht auf der Sonnenseite! Sehr erfreulich!  Also geht das Konzept durch viele Wasserpflanzen, die zum einen die Nährstoffe verbrauche und zum anderen Schaten spenden, den Teich sauber zu halten bisher auf. Mückenlarven hab ich auch keine gesehen, dafür seit langem mal wieder einen dicken __ Goldfisch. Ja, ich finde der hat tatsächlich zugelegt.

Die überschüssigen Pflanzen schmeiße ich jetzt immer nach unten. Die Schildkröte freut sich und zieht nicht mal mehr den Kopf ein, wenn wieder mal was geflogen kommt. Und langsam habe ich doch die Hoffnung, dass es irgendwann auch mal genug für den großen Teich werden, und sich die Wassrequalität auch da verbessert. Sooo viel, kann die Dame dann doch auch nicht fressen. Oder doch???


----------



## soli (28. Aug. 2015)

Ich kann das ja kaum glauben und bin ganz aus dem Häuschen!!! Am 18. hatte ich ja nun diese etwas größere Menge an Wasserpflanzen in den unteren Teich geschmissen. Vor 3 Tagen schaue ich mal so in den Teich und denke: Das gibt's doch nicht! Ich sehe die Schildkröte _unter_ Wasser! Und den Grund kann ich auch sehen!!! Das ist allerdings jetzt schon wieder vorbei; jetzt sieht man fast gar kein Wasser mehr. Die Pflanzen wachsen wir verrückt, trotz mitfressender Schildkröte:
  
Sag mal, wachsen die bei euch auch sooo schnell???

Das stellt mich dann jetzt bald vor das nächste Problem. Ich muss anfangen davon wegzuschmeißen. Mittlerweile haben sich aber noch einige Wasserbewohner angefunden. Es sind jede Menge kleiner, schwarzer __ Schnecken eingezogen, und die kleben an vielen Blättern:
  
Ist das eine gemeine Schlammschnecke? Groß sind die allerdings noch überhaupt nicht. Die größten so 5 mm. Aber vielleicht wachsen die ja noch...

Und auch das durfte ich schon beobachten:
  
Ich meine auch schon ein paar Libellenlarven gesehen zu haben, aber die sind immer so schnell weg und auch noch recht klein, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin. Ich schätze das da oben ist wohl eine große __ Königslibelle.

Wie kriege ich also das ganze Zeugs da raus, ohne gleich alles an Viechern oder Eiern mit wegzuschmeißen??? Wie ihr seht, wachsen die Pflanzen auch so schnell, dass ich wöchentlich, spätestens 2 wöchentlich absammeln muss. 

Also ich muss wirklich sagen, dass ich überrascht bin wie schnell sich da was tut! Auch gerade im Vergleich mit den frisch gepflanzten Pflanzen in den Beeten außen rum. Das macht richtig Spaß!


----------



## mitch (28. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Solveig,




soli schrieb:


> Die Pflanzen wachsen wir verrückt


das ist doch klasse, wenn du es absammelst kommen die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich,



soli schrieb:


> Wie kriege ich also das ganze Zeugs da raus, ohne gleich alles an Viechern oder Eiern mit wegzuschmeißen???


die meisten legen die Pflanzen erstmal neben den Teich ab, so haben die Viecher die Chance wieder ins Wasser zurückzukrabbeln.


----------



## soli (29. Aug. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> die meisten legen die Pflanzen erstmal neben den Teich ab, so haben die Viecher die Chance wieder ins Wasser zurückzukrabbeln.



Eigentlich ganz einfach! Muss man nur drauf kommen. Das mache ich jetzt auch so!


----------



## jolantha (29. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Solveig, 
wieso habe ich Dein Teichlein eigentlich nicht eher entdeckt ?? 
Toll, wie das alles bei Dir wächst. 
Das Glück habe ich leider nicht, bei mir fressen meine Fische immer alles weg, was sie an grün finden .
Ich schau jetzt ganz bestimmt öfter mal rein


----------



## soli (29. Aug. 2015)

Freut mich, dass dir mein Teich gefällt, Jolantha! Ich dachte immer Fische fressen hauptsächlich Tierisches. Hier kämen sie aber bestimmt nicht gegenan! Denn wie gesagagt, man kann beim wachsen zuschauen!!!
Dafür hast du aber einen wunderschönen Garten, wie ich schon gesehen habe! Da fange ich erst an und finde das wächst alles sooo langsam...


----------



## jolantha (29. Aug. 2015)

Bei Koi ist das immer ein Problem mit Pflanzen, die sind eben wie Schweine und fressen alles. 
Freut mich, daß Dir mein Garten gefällt 
Tja, so gut wie dieses Jahr ist es bei mir auch selten gewachsen, es wird immer mehr Urwald, und ich 
komme nicht mehr nach .


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Aug. 2015)

moin Solveig,
erst einmal herzlich willkommen hier
und ich freue mich sehr, dass wir neben Elfriede (Paros, Griechenland)
nun eine weitere 'südeuropäische Inselbewohnerin' hier im Forum antreffen können.
Die vermeintliche' __ Königslibelle schaut für mich aus wie eine '__ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer'.
Wir haben sie auch an unserem Teich und ein ähnliches Foto von ihr ist mir auch schon mal gelungen.
Weißt Du eigentlich... wieviel Folie Du noch am Rand Deines Teiches liegen hast?
Vielleicht könntest Du ja die Tiefe ein wenig 'aufstocken'? 
Auf alle Fälle bin ich schon mega-gespannt... wie es an eurem Teich weitergehen wird.
Aus der Lüneburger Heide herzliche Grüße
Eva-Maria


----------



## soli (30. Aug. 2015)

Danke für das Willkommen! Tja, die __ Libellen sehen sich schon alle sehr ähnlich. Vielleicht bekomme ich  noch mal ein paar bessere Fotos hin oder finde im Netz noch mal was. Die geeigneten Seiten - wie Libellen auf den kanarischen Inseln - sind leider meistens auf spanisch und deswegen kostet es mich immer etwas mehr Zeit da durch zu kommen.

Folienüberstand habe ich zumindest nicht so gleichmäßig, dass ich diese Folie für eine Vertiefung weiter verwenden könnte. Mein Plan war das ganze jetzt erstmal zu beobachten (Wasserqualität, Reinigungsaufwand, Arbeitsaufwand insgesammt und natürlich wie hoch ist der Spaßfaktor (man will ja nicht nur für den Teich arbeiten, sondern auch genießen!)) und dann, wenn ich weiterhin Spaß an den Teichen habe, noch etwas tiefer zu gehen (beim kleinen Teich) oder auch den Uferbereich seichter abfallend zu gestalten (im großen Teich). Zuminest im großen Teich habe ich den Verdacht, dass der auch Wasser verliert; der Verlust lässt sich, denke ich, nicht nur durch Verdunstung erklären, außerdem lässt der sich irgendwie nicht bis zum Rand füllen... Also irgendwann muss ich dabei und könnte dann auch etwas verändern. Aber da warte ich, bis mein Papa mal wieder im Urlaub hier ist


----------



## Tanny (30. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Solveig,
...schäm.....
ich habe völlig übersehen, dass Du Dich angemeldet hast.
(    ...die Vögel sind schuld - da blieb keine Zeit für viel lesen....)

Also jetzt nachträglich ein "Herzliches Willkommen" hier im Forum 

Ich habe den Thread gerade mal durchgelesen - Deine Teiche finde ich absolut klasse 

...und ich finde es beeindruckend, dass sie mit noch geringerer Tiefe als meine Tümpel sogar
gedeihen.

Ich freue mich schon drauf, Deine weiteren Berichte zu verfolgen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## soli (31. Aug. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Hallo Solveig,
> ...schäm.....
> ich habe völlig übersehen, dass Du Dich angemeldet hast.
> (    ...die Vögel sind schuld - da blieb keine Zeit für viel lesen....)
> ...



Na, da mach dir mal keinen Kopf! Ich finde es schon beeindruckend, dass du neben der Vogelversorgung noch Zeit zum Schreiben hast! Ich hatte mich gestern mal wieder bei dir auf den neuesten Stand gebracht, mit Nächte durchfüttern und so. So viel Einsatz ist echt beeindruckend! Es gibt sicher nicht viele, die das machen würden/können!

Der große Teich ist übrigens schon etwas tiefer und hat auch in der Mitte noch eine etwas tiefere "Rinne", ich müsste das mal nachmessen. Schätzen liegt mir nicht so. Der kleine ist natürlich mit seinen 25 cm schon echt an der Grenze. Und wo da wo viele Blätter reinsegeln muss ich da auch sehr regelmäßig rausfischen. Das ist schon blöd. Auf der anderen Seite tut der Baum dem Teich auch bestimmt sehr gut. Man fühlt schon deutlich einen Temperaturunterschied Sonnenseite/Schattenseite.

Ich bin natürlich auch sehr gespannt wie es sich weiter entwickelt. Ich bin überrascht, dass sie da so viel tut und dass es so spannend ist einen Teich zu haben! Und irgendwie denke ich immer noch: "So, jetzt war es das und es gibt nichts Neues mehr..." Aber dann werde ich das auch berichten


----------



## soli (25. Okt. 2015)

Auch auf der Insel des ewigen Frühlings wird es Herbst. Mein Teich färbt sich langsam braun:
  
Die Zeit des Feenmooses scheint vorbei zu sein. Das ist der sonnige Teil; im schattigen Teil ist noch alles grün. Aber dort, wo das Feenmoos verschwindet, tauchen dafür Fadenalgen auf. Das kann man noch besser im großen Teich sehen:
  
Der __ Wassersalat dagegen fühlt sich noch sauwohl! Da muss die Schildkröte woh bis zu ihrem Winterschlaf ihre Ernährung umstellen


----------



## jolantha (28. Okt. 2015)

Solveig, 
ich wäre glücklich, wenn bei uns so der Herbst aussehen würde 
Hier ist schon wieder alles grau in grau, Nebel und Fieselregen . 
Die Temperaturen klettern mal grade bis höchstens 10 ° . 
Das ist nicht mein Wetter .


----------

